# Which wifi dongle in Delhi ?



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi friends,

I want to buy a wifi dongle and I am living in Delhi.  The usage is just switching from 3G to wifi dongle so that everyone in the family can use the net.

So I want to know which is the best budget wifi dongle with decent network quality....

regards


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 3, 2016)

So, basically what you need is a 3G dongle with wifi?


----------



## ankitj1611 (Mar 3, 2016)

^rohitshakti2

You need only 3g dongle?
You need wifi adapter?
You need 3g dongle with wifi hotspot support(for internet sharing)?


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 9, 2016)

whichever is working fine with good speed and is the cheapest.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2016)

Your question is not very clear :

How do you access internet ? 

1. Do you have landline Broadband connection like MTNL ? Or,
2. You got internet connection from local Cable operator / Through cable connection like ACT ? Or,
3. You use internet through phone only [ Cellular operators 3G netwrok ] ? Or,
4. You get internet through wifi internet service provider like Tikona ?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 2, 2016)

You want to know network like Airtel, Idea or MTS?


----------



## aartijha21 (Apr 4, 2016)

In my opinion Tata Photon is the best.


----------



## superpower (Aug 3, 2016)

I think Tata is the good and also it is cheap as compared to others like airtel, vodafone ....other than this, you should choose any local broadband connection it is much cheaper than dongle. For temporary use you can take one dongle of any  brand.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Tata reception is poor in some parts of Delhi whereas if you want cheaper option MTS is still very much a viable option for that.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Apr 12, 2017)

Been using Tata Photon from the last 5 years and I think this is the best option to go for.


----------

